

U.S. gives big, secret push to Internet surveillance - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57581161-38/u.s-gives-big-secret-push-to-internet-surveillance/

======
lawnchair_larry
Paging tptacek.

Hopefully what's left of the pro-CISPA camp will at least consider now that
this is _really_ what it's about. And it's not good.

